# Early Fisher - Hoo Koo E Koo



## Strings-n-Spokes (Aug 27, 2017)

Had this old thing in the garage for years and years. Thinking about selling it. Any opinions? Interest? Haven't a clue what the value is so it will probably go to Ebay. I believe it to be a 1997. Small frame


----------



## fatbike (Aug 30, 2017)

Inbetbits early 80s. Nice! Too small for me or i would into it.


----------



## Strings-n-Spokes (Sep 4, 2017)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Gary-Fisher-Hoo-Koo-E-Koo-17-5-Old-School-Mountain-Bike/192298146760


----------



## fatbike (Sep 5, 2017)

Strings-n-Spokes said:


> http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=192298146760



Very cool! To small for me. Its a score for someone out there. 

This was FS on craigs last week. It was 450- but had modern Chris King wheel set. That was a score to whom ever got it. Wheel set was worth more than that.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 14, 2017)

that is MUCH earlier than 1997. I have a 1996 I bought new. 90's Hoo Koo e Koo had suspension forks and the different type of stem and bars.
ha ha! I just noticed the "biopace" chainring! this is early 80's as the biopace became a joke soon after they started making them.


----------



## JMack (Nov 20, 2019)

49autocycledeluxe said:


> that is MUCH earlier than 1997. I have a 1996 I bought new. 90's Hoo Koo e Koo had suspension forks and the different type of stem and bars.
> ha ha! I just noticed the "biopace" chainring! this is early 80's as the biopace became a joke soon after they started making them.



 Get on YouTube and watch Swiss scientists prove the oval chain ring reduces knee strain and fatigue. Biopace = AHEAD OF ITS TIME
And they were around  later in the 1980s...


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 20, 2019)

Looks more late 1980s/early 1990s with the brake under the chainstay, unicrown fork and no Suntour bits.  As for Biopace, there are those who love them.  I've found them really irritating on pavement at high cadence and pretty inoffensive off road. I picked up a 1987 Nishiki with Ovaltech rings and haven't minded them.  Maybe me and my knees are just getting old.  It's probably about time for the 130th anniversary of the oval ring...


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Nov 21, 2019)

yeah, that's why they are so popular even today.


----------



## fat tire trader (Nov 21, 2019)

I believe your bike is from around 1988. There are date codes on the Shimano parts that will tell you the year.  I think the bike is worth less than $200, maybe a little more in some markets. If I was selling it, I would not sell it on eBay. I would sell it locally, maybe Craigslist for $150. If it needs more than grease, cables and rubber, I would ask less.


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Nov 21, 2019)

Grease cables and rubber at retail pretty much add up to most craigslist asking prices.


----------



## KingSized HD (Nov 23, 2019)

This is a two year old thread...I agree with the 1988 date. Here’s a catalog link; the True Temper tubing & biopace are mentioned. http://www.vintage-trek.com/Trek-Fisher-Klein-Lemond/1988specmanualFisher.pdf


----------

